# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Presas y embalses para todos

## molecula6

Buenas tardes amigos,

Hace bastante que no me pasaba por el foro, pero la curiosidad por este mundillo no la he perdido...

No se si conocéis los MOOC, básicamente son cursos online gratuitos.
Uso bastante la plataforma Miriada X para formarme en distintos ámbitos, pues bien, el otro día por sorpresa descubrí un MOOC de la universidad politécnica de Madrid sobre presas y embalses y me gustaría compartirlo con todos vosotros.

https://miriadax.net/web/presas-y-embalses-para-todos

Si no teneis cuenta en Miriada X, basta con registraros en un minuto y a disfrutar y aprender más...

Espero que sea de vuestro agrado y este invierno el foro tenga mucha vida con motivo de las lluvias, que tanta falta no hace.

Un saludo!!!

----------

